
An all-time low iPhone upgrade rate is going to cause more pain - kimsk112
https://www.businessinsider.com/bernstein-toni-sacconaghi-iphone-upgrade-rate-replacement-cycle-2019-2
======
bradknowles
Adwalled. Anyone got a non-adwalled link?

~~~
eurekin
[https://outline.com/udf5sw](https://outline.com/udf5sw)

